
An at-home battery to make outdated energy grids more efficient - jseliger
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ericclifton/orison-rethink-the-power-of-energy?ref=HappeningNewsletterJan2916
======
pwg
This is really suspect. Note these two quotes:

"Orison will automatically store energy when utility rates are low, and then
use that energy to power your home or business when rates are high. During a
power outage, it will automatically power your home or business and make sure
none of your stored energy is sent back to the grid."

and:

"Simply plug it in like you would any other appliance, and you’re done. Orison
automatically begins working. No permits, construction, or wiring required."

Unless your home already has a transfer and isolation switch installed [which
would require permits, wiring, and possibly construction], "simply plugging"
this in will not prevent power from being back fed to the grid during a power
outage. Which right there would be a violation of the electrical code in most
locations. Why? Because homes back-feeding the grid during outages result in
an electrocution risk for any linemen working on restoring the grid to
operation.

So, as described, this will never meet electrical code requirements, and
"simply plugging it in" would be a huge safety and possibly legal issue for
the owner.

